# Sexiest Phone In India ....



## abhinavrakesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Guys Which Phone Is Sexiest And Most Appealing Here In India .?

My Vote Goes To ..

 Motorola v3i


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 14, 2006)

when it comes to high flaunt value.....V3i wins hands down!


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 14, 2006)

v3i for sure........


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 14, 2006)

Forget India, V3i is probably the sexiest cell phone on the planet!


----------



## vasulic (Nov 14, 2006)

The most Sexiest Phone In India is one used by Aishwarya Rai ?


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 14, 2006)

My vote is for Motorola Razr v3i


----------



## azzu (Nov 14, 2006)

wheres 3250 (m kidding  )


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 14, 2006)

V3i 
*img301.imageshack.us/img301/8791/motorolarazrv3izt3.th.jpg

w550i
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/401/sonyericssonw550if5d48ye7.th.jpg

w700i
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/88/sonyericssonw700ixq4.th.jpg

L7
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/8606/motorolaslvrgcg2.th.jpg

w800i
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/520/w800ian8.th.jpg


Now we can decide better..!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 14, 2006)

its razr


----------



## iMav (Nov 14, 2006)

its my 6600


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 15, 2006)

^^^^
 really?? :S
i think it should be Motooooooooooo
Hey....here no NOKIA


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Nov 15, 2006)

No Nokia ... Please ....

Nokia Phones Are Good In Only Resale Value ...

Sorry Guys Who Possess Nokia Phones, But Nokia Phones Look Like ..... Geometry Boxes For Kids ... No Appealing Phones From Nokia Yet..


----------



## reddick (Nov 15, 2006)

U can't say that 
it not only have good resale value but have cheaper repair,easily available softwares,strong build n an leading brand in cellphones whole worldwide 
Now i don't wana start new argument here as everyone knows d truth 

   *NOKIA RULEZ*


----------



## iMav (Nov 15, 2006)

humre liye toh bhaiya humara 6600 bale bale baki sab thale thale


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 15, 2006)

Among the available options here its obviously MotoRazr ... But But But.. Ever anyone watched a Precious Black W850i With Walkman Player Emitting a Brilliant Orange Glow underneath its upper keypad ?? Might Change Ur Opinion ....


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 15, 2006)

Though not listed: 'Recent selections' are:
Nokia 5300,LG Chocolate,Samsung D820 & SE W300i


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 15, 2006)

i actually prefer SE models,,,, every1 has their own choice....


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Nov 15, 2006)

hey reddick ... i am here to know the sexiest and most appealing phone in india ... i am not here to discuss cheaper repairs, or anything you mentioned in your post ...


----------



## lalu (Nov 15, 2006)

since i own i will vote for motorolla L7


----------



## iMav (Nov 16, 2006)

as faras sex appeal is considered the v3i for me


----------



## reddick (Nov 16, 2006)

abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> No Nokia ... Please ....
> 
> Nokia Phones Are Good In Only Resale Value ...
> 
> Sorry Guys Who Possess Nokia Phones, But Nokia Phones Look Like ..... Geometry Boxes For Kids ... No Appealing Phones From Nokia Yet..


 
This is wht u said n give u d correct ans.  
Also why Nokia phones are not appealed here


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Nov 16, 2006)

have you seen the poorest display of moto v3i yak......
for me sexy is W800i cool for youngsters
__________
you must give nokia too. new N series they are hot. i my self use N82 lovely handsome


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Nov 17, 2006)

rajwansh2003 said:
			
		

> have you seen the poorest display of moto v3i yak......
> for me sexy is W800i cool for youngsters
> __________
> you must give nokia too. new N series they are hot. i my self use N82 lovely handsome




i think you have seen the display of some repaired or damaged v3i .. as far as the display quality .. it is better that nokia handsets ... brightness of display screen of v3i is best among sony and nokia ... capture any pic from nokia, sony, and motorola .. keep the megapixel value same .. you'll know the difference in the very next minute ..


----------



## kirtan (Nov 18, 2006)

hey v3i users cheer up.It's voted the sexiest phone and i'm proud to own a v3i.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 18, 2006)

*www.mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/e700/pic6.jpg

Samsung E700 had its time under the sun, a few years back 

In current phones, I think Samsung D900, Sony Ericsson w710i and Nokia 5300 are the ones you would want to buy purely for the looks.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 18, 2006)

abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> i think you have seen the display of some repaired or damaged v3i .. as far as the display quality .. it is better that nokia handsets ... brightness of display screen of v3i is best among sony and nokia ... capture any pic from nokia, sony, and motorola .. keep the megapixel value same .. you'll know the difference in the very next minute ..


What are you saying, man! You are rooting for the camera on Motorola phones. They suck! I mean, they are TOTAL crap!! And the screen is not too great either.

To the thread-starter, all your options are outdated. I can't believe you do not have LG Chocolate, Sony Ericsson W950i and W850i in the list.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 18, 2006)

definitely v3i cuz i've got one 

BUT featurewise i prefer my n70 but as posted eariler if its looks u are after NOKIA SUX 


so i vote for moto razr


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 19, 2006)

Bro forgot the L'Amour Collection from Nokia (though I am not sure if they are available in India )


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Nov 19, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> What are you saying, man! You are rooting for the camera on Motorola phones. They suck! I mean, they are TOTAL crap!! And the screen is not too great either.
> 
> To the thread-starter, all your options are outdated. I can't believe you do not have LG Chocolate, Sony Ericsson W950i and W850i in the list.




i post here those phones which are same or atleast common in functionality and whose prizes are in almost in same range ... if you dont like it .. then dont post here .. and be happy for your mobile phones ..


----------



## caleb (Nov 19, 2006)

Nokia 6708 the screen is way too SEXY than any of the models mentioned here...check it out & you'll change your mind


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 19, 2006)

Moto RAZR V3i is an excellent example of the saying 'Beauty is only skin deep'. 
BTW, for those of whom debating on the quality of V3i's display, i'll say its display is much better than quiet a few Nokia and SE models. Don't forget that V3i's display is manufactured by Sharp, the pioneers of LCD displays.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 19, 2006)

abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> i post here those phones which are same or atleast common in functionality and whose prizes are in almost in same range ... if you dont like it .. then dont post here .. and be happy for your mobile phones ..


Why did you title the thread 'Sexiest Phone In India ....' then? Surely you do not mean to say that these are the sexiest five phones in India. It should either have been 'Which phone is the sexiest out of these?' or something similar to that - or the options such have been better contenders of the 'sexiest' crown, regardless of the price.

BTW, I own a Sony Ericsson W550i. So I did not ask for those phones to be added because I own them. It was because those are much better looking than the likes of W700i and L7. And instead of telling others to quit posting in a thread, try looking at things with positivity.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 19, 2006)

pls dont compare any nokia or  motorola 2 megapixel cam with sony k750i or w800i .. 

these beauties rocks when it comes to 2 mp cam ..


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 19, 2006)

V3i is the *B E S T*.........


----------



## thetopcyborg (Nov 21, 2006)

look....pertaining to the topic of this thread....i will vote for RAZR V3i. i own it too..

but the viewing angle of its LCD is very bad....screen is bright, yes.    and it lacks a decent composer for ringtones


----------



## ECE0105 (Nov 23, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why did you title the thread 'Sexiest Phone In India ....' then? Surely you do not mean to say that these are the sexiest five phones in India. It should either have been 'Which phone is the sexiest out of these?' or something similar to that - or the options such have been better contenders of the 'sexiest' crown, regardless of the price.
> 
> BTW, I own a Sony Ericsson W550i. So I did not ask for those phones to be added because I own them. It was because those are much better looking than the likes of W700i and L7. And instead of telling others to quit posting in a thread, try looking at things with positivity.



Chill it out dude.... Who's stopping you from opening a new thread and u can mention the names of all the Phones that you want


To the other people, I believe the thread has been titled "Most Sexiest Phone" and not "Phone with the Best Features". So, lets stop cribbing about which camera has the best quality and check out which phone is liked the best in terms of Looks.


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 24, 2006)

THE BEST TO HANG OUT WITH IS
NOKIA7370

*phone.mobile9.com/img/nokia-7370-4.jpg

*www.handy-discount.de/nokia/nokia_7370.jpg

*www.nokia.de/de/66/186310.data.jpg

*www.handy-discount.de/nokia/nokia_7370_braun.jpg

*www.mobilewhack.com/images/nokia_7370.jpg


----------



## ambandla (Nov 24, 2006)

Where is Rizr and where is krzr? the successors to Razr? They are the sexiest in India and on Earth.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Nov 24, 2006)

none, my N6233 is some "thing"


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 11, 2007)

Now,new phones like SE W950i,W850i,Nokia 5300,N93i,N76,Moto F3,Z3 Samsung P310,iMate SPL are favourite competitors among 'sexy phones'.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 11, 2007)

Mine


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine is Samsung P310 and SE W700... the samsung one is really cool..


----------

